# What are YOUR pll Algorithms?



## jackdexter75 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys. I thought it would be cool to see some different algs that people use. so just post the name of the perm and the alg. I am looking for some better ones and thought this might be a good way to see the algs people use.


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Go to the wiki and test them out and see which ones you like. That website contains a lot of different algs for different kind of speedcubist styles

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 28, 2010)

I will post my personal favorites.
U-Perm
M2 U M' U2 M U M2
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 (mirror)
Z-Perm
M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2

M-Slice algs are sexy.

In addition, I actually use 4 A-Perms to avoid AUF and unnecessary rotation.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 28, 2010)

O.
Another one of these threads:
"What Permutations do YOU use for 2x2?"
"What OLLs do YOU use?"
"What cube do YOU use?"
"What size is YOUR dick?"

Lol, anyway, I use:
Standard T-Perm.
Everything else from Badmephisto's site


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 28, 2010)

i don't use PLL


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 28, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i don't use PLL



I'm glad you posted that you don't use PLL in a thread that was asking what algs you use for pll... I didn't need to know that you don't use pll. lol jk.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 28, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> O.
> Another one of these threads:
> "What Permutations do YOU use for 2x2?"
> "What OLLs do YOU use?"
> ...



haha that was good.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 28, 2010)

I have all my algs wrote down:

*H perm:*
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 (OH)

*U perm: a*
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

*U perm: b*
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

*Z perm: *
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U

*A perm: a*
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

*A perm: b*
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

*E perm:*
R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')*2 R U R' F U' F2
(Currently switching to R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D')

*F perm:*
R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F
R U R' U' R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U' R U' R' (OH)

*G perm: a*
R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

*G perm: b*
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

*G perm: c*
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

*G perm: d*
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

*J perm: a*
R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'

*J perm: b*
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (OH)

*N perm: a*
(L U' R U2 L' U R')*2 U'

*N perm: b*
(R' U L' U2 R U' L)*2 U

*R perm: a*
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U
U R U2 R’ U2 R B’ R’ U’ R U R B R2 (OH)

*R perm: b*
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U'

*T perm:*
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 u' (OH)

*V perm:*
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L (OH)

*Y perm:*
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 d R U R’ B2 R U’ R’ (OH)


----------



## shelley (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, really? Another one of these? Just go to the wiki link indicated in the second post and you'll find more PLL algorithms than you'll know what to do with. Literally. Thread closed.


----------

